# Picked up girls at Gaslamp District



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

And that's when you woke up right? 

jk



lol nice, this blows my best B'day out of the water.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy (ending) birthday!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday, but your post was edited for content.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> And that's when you woke up right?
> 
> jk
> 
> lol nice, this blows my best B'day out of the water.


I'm convinced I'm still dreaming



Thix said:


> Happy (ending) birthday!














millenniumman75 said:


> Happy Birthday, but your post was edited for content.


Thanks. Sometimes I forget there are members here that are under 18.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah way to go man, but my eyes are bleeding I am so offended by the nastay words you used to describe your night!!!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Yeah way to go man, but my eyes are bleeding I am so offended by the nastay words you used to describe your night!!!!!


Haha just being as accurate as I can


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

F yea!
That was a great b-day!
Thanks for sharing, haha.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Like a bo$$


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you called her yet?


----------



## skazzy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hahaha well played sir! Seems like some booze was there to aid the night... but either way, beats my last BDAY by a mile and half.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen .. either way good stuff


----------

